# صناعة العوازل واللواصق



## د،رامز (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا اخوتي المهندسين
أرجو من لديه المعلومات حول العوازل واللواصق أو روابط لكتب عنها أن يدلنا عليها
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وأنا سوف أطلعكم قريبا بكل ماسوف أحصل عليه من معلومات 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

